# Calpol



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello lovely

Err - me again   

Just took A to the GP about his colic. he wouldn't prescribe Colief as he doesn't have any signs of lactose intolerance. I've bought some over the counter but might leave it if it isn't the right thing.

But the GP did say that I could give him Calpol. he said that it was fine to use from 4 weeks old at a dose of 2.5 ml. As A isn't quite 4 weeks yet he said to drop it to 2ml. However, the pharamcist in Tesco said that wasn't right. I've bought some anyway.

Any ideas?

Love

LL xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi LL,

Sorry to hear Alfie still suffering  As far as I'm aware you don't need to be lactose intolerant to get benefit from Colief  I can't see any harm in trying it for a week to see if there is any improvement.

OTC Calpol isn't licensed in babies under 2 months old but it can be given to younger babies on a Doctor's instruction. Should really be prescribed though as in theory you shouldn't be buying it as the company won't cover you giving it to a child under 2 months. That said paracetamol is safe to use in babies of all ages so long as the dose given is given based on the weight of the child. The usual dosage of paracetamol for a 1-3 month baby is 30-60mg (1.25mls-2.5mls of a 120mg/5ml suspension) every 8 hours. If calculating by weight the maximum dose per day is 60mg per kg body weight divided into equal doses throughout the day, usually every 6-8 hours.

Personally I wouldn't be resorting to Calpol yet unless Alfie apears to be in a lot of pain. Try the colief and physical interventions i.e. massage first. Have you had a chat to HV too to see if they have any suggestions?

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

As usual Maz - your advice is brilliant  

Thank you so much - I'm seeing the health visitor again on Thursday. I shall hold off on the calpol unless I really really think he's struggling.

I had some great advise about Nuk teats from Kooks so I bought some today. I think they might be working a bit 

LL xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi LL,

No worries  Oh yeah I forgot about that... trying different types of bottles and teats can help too. Unfortunately it's a case of trial and error but sometimes changing/varying the flow rate of the milk can really help.

Hope HV is able to help advise and reassure too 

Maz x


----------

